# blocking facebook, etc



## mbrown09 (May 20, 2008)

Hey all, I am interning at my local school district. I am looking for a way to block myspace and facebook, and other social networking sites. We have a content filter firewall that blocks those out but we also want to block out proxy sites that let you bypass the system. 

A program I was using to test it out on my home network was ultra surf. It is a like a proxy site that evades the security protocols that prevent users from going to those sites. 

Every time you connect using ultrasurf you get a different ip address and the ip address that you connect to is different. we have tried it by watching the computer i have used it on and what not. 

does anyone have any ideas of how to block ultrasurf? if so that would be great. also any way to block proxy sites and social networking sites would be great. just fyi we can not block port 443 for https because we ultilize that port for other thing that are legit. 

thank you!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can whitelist a bunch of https sites and then put a deny https at the bottom of the rule set.


----------

